# nice bass



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday 3/9/07 - Bad pic, waited till I hauled out at darkbefore I taped and photo'd her. 23" x 16" = 7lbs. Caught on live bait / six lb test out of one of the public state lakes in our area. <U>Fish was released in excellent condition</U>.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice fish on 6# test!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

nice catch......and thanks for the release.....im hot on his trail


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, that is a nice bass. What kind of live bait ya using?


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on the catch!!! Better job on the release.....I wish more folks would learn to let the hawgs go....:banghead Folks can get the same results w/ good pics, and good measurements taken to the taxidermy to have a fiberglass mount done...CONGRATS again!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.:clap


----------

